# English-speaking doctors in Quer�taro



## Guest

*English-speaking doctors in Querétaro*

This question was raised on a thread about driving to Querétaro, but I didn't want it to get buried in that thread.

Here are some English-speaking Doctors in Querétaro, if your Spanish isn't great, or if you haven't built up your Spanish medical vocabulary. Many of these doctors have offices in Hospital Angeles:

Dra. Esmeralda Altamirano, Cardiologist - she is in the Hospital Angeles offices. 
Telephone: (442) 192-3000 or cell: (442) 207-5065

Dr. Ramiro Vargas Vázquez, Traumatologist and Orthopedics

Dr. Arturo Vázquez-Mellado Días, General Surgeon & specialty in Hernias. He is in 
the Hospital Angeles offices.

Dr. Domingo Stefanoni Galeazzi, Neurosurgeon 

Dra. Alejandra Medina Hernández, Pediatrics and Allergies 

Dr. Marco Antonio Villalobos Cid, OBGYN

Dr. Juan Villagordoa Mesa, Endocrinólogo. Telephone 01 (442) 349-76-68 or
cell: 044-442-250-29-85 (his offices are on the Celaya free autopista 
through Querétaro)


----------



## conklinwh

This is great, thanks! I had hoped also a GP/family doctor but cardiologist & neurologist are most important.


----------

